# "Old" 322 - help needed



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

A friend asked me to look at his/her newly purchased 322. Said sure...I've worked on flyer stuff enough...so off i went. Tore it apart and found rotting wiring and lots of grease and gummy crap. Cleaned up most and then because he "only want it to run" rewired and bypassed the e-unit. So far ok...got it running finally then started looking at the tender. This model has a S-I-T unit with bellows and apparently a tube that runs from the tender to the engine smoke stack. Bellows works great with plenty of smoke....but no tube. Went to Ace Hdwr and got a piece of plastic tubing which fits snugly on the tender BUT is too small for the brass connection to smoke stack.

All of the diagrams for this 322 show a boiler smoker so I can't find a description or part # for the connecting tube. Any ideas?? :dunno:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> A friend asked me to look at his/her newly purchased 322. Said sure...I've worked on flyer stuff enough...so off i went. Tore it apart and found rotting wiring and lots of grease and gummy crap. Cleaned up most and then because he "only want it to run" rewired and bypassed the e-unit. So far ok...got it running finally then started looking at the tender. This model has a S-I-T unit with bellows and apparently a tube that runs from the tender to the engine smoke stack. Bellows works great with plenty of smoke....but no tube. Went to Ace Hdwr and got a piece of plastic tubing which fits snugly on the tender BUT is too small for the brass connection to smoke stack.
> 
> All of the diagrams for this 322 show a boiler smoker so I can't find a description or part # for the connecting tube. Any ideas?? :dunno:


PortLines has your smoke tube.. Look under "smoke units". The cost is $2 bucks.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Flyer...thanks. Found it but Doug is closed for another week or so....


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Many auto parts stores have "adapters" for various vacuum lines. Look in their help section, they'll be more than the original for sure, but likely have what you need.

Carl


----------

